# kalispell mt duck hunting



## HuntH2OFowl

A buddy of mine is moving to this area. I will be visiting the area and was wondering what the waterfowl hunting was like. good - bad? pothole hunting? big water? divers? puddlers?

To be honest my wife mentioned that she wouldn't mind moving


----------



## MT H2OFowl

Well, heck. Come on up, everyone else is. This place is exploding to the point I am thinking of moving out. But anyway, we have pretty good duck hunting here. There is Flathead lake, the largest freshwater lake west of the Mississippi, it is big water, holds all kinds of ducks and geese. The best hunting is the Flathead, Whitefish, and Stillwater rivers, puddle ducks mostly, some divers and times with lots of geese. Also lots of little ponds and lakes on private and public ground to set up on and call em in. If you are a millionaire you can buy large grain fields lease them out for farming and kill limits of geese all year, or buy the lease from the owner yourself. Most of the fields are leased out to some dr or lawyer from out of state to hunt once or twice a year. It is getting tougher to get on private ground these days, unless you know the right person. Plus when you are here, Canada isn't too far nor is eastern MT for geese hunting.


----------



## HuntH2OFowl

thanks...will probably make it up for a visit, but will likely head into Canada too.


----------



## nemont

There are no geese in eastern Montana, they all migrate through North Dakota anymore.


----------

